# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Vé máy bay >  Bản tin vé máy bay tết 2015

## dunggoldenlife

Tết nguyên đán 2015 còn vài tháng nữa là đến, năm nay mùng 1 tết là ngày 19/2/2015 tức là khoảng thời gian 20 ngày trước và sau ngày 19/02/2015 là giai đoạn cao điểm của giao thông đi lại. Sinh viên, học sinh mong ngóng từng ngày để về thăm cha, mẹ, anh, em. Người đi làm xa nhà sắp xếp công việc về nhà đoàn tụ sau một  năm làm việc vất vả. Người người, nhà nhà đều mong thời gian nghỉ ngơi bên gia đình thật là thoải mái. Tuy nhiên việc đi lại khoảng thời gian gần tết có thể là nỗi ám ảnh đối với nhiều người vì tình trạng khan hiếm phương tiện đi lại, chen lấn xô đẩy. Hiện nay máy bay đã trở thành phương tiện di chuyển phổ biến và giá vé cũng đã phù hợp với nhiều tầng lớp hơn. Nếu đã xác nhận được ngày thì khả năng có được vé máy bay giá rẻ càng cao…Hãy liên lạc ngay với phòng vé Golden Life để có được giá vé tốt nhất. Ngay từ tháng 10/2014, nhiều hãng máy bay đã bán vé tết cho những người có nhu cầu, cụ thể như sau:

1/ *VietNam Airlines*: Theo thông tin từ hãng thì từ ngày 01/10/2014 hãng bắt đầu triển khai bán vé máy bay dịp tết Nguyên Đán 2015 trên tất cả các đường bay nội địa, nhằm tạo điều kiện thuận lợi nhất cho khách hàng có thể mua vé sớm cho các chuyến đi trong thời điểm này.
Vietnam Airlines bán vé tết 2015 chia thành nhiều đợt, đợt 1 bán từ ngày 01/10/2014. Đợt 2 được mở bán trong khoảng từ ngày 10 đến ngày 15/10/2014 và đợt thứ 3 vào khoảng tháng 12/2014.
( Giá cụ thể sẽ cập nhật liên tục)
Giá tham khảo năm 2014:
-          Giá một chiều từ TP. HCM đi Hà Nội dao động khoảng 2.900.000 đồng cho hạng thường.
*2/ VietJet Air*: Hiện nay VietJet Air đã bán vé tết với số lượng hạn chế ( 360.000 vé cho đợt 1). Ai có nhu cầu và lịch nghỉ rồi thì tranh thủ mua sớm nhé. 
Điểm khởi hành
Điểm đến
Giá tham khảo ( VNĐ)

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Hà Nội
2.272.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Nha Trang
930.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Đà Nẵng
2.459.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Quy Nhơn
1.678.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Buôn Ma Thuật
1.546.000



*3/ Jestar Pacific*: Jestar đã bán vé tết với số lượng có hạn. Nếu đã có lịch cụ thể hãy liên hệ phòng vé Golden Life để biết giá vé rẻ nhất tại thời điểm.

Điểm khởi hành
Điểm đến
Giá tham khảo ( VNĐ)

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Hà Nội
2.415.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Nha Trang
897.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Đà Nẵng
1.810.000

Tp. Hồ Chí Minh
Singapore
1.274.000



*NHỮNG LƯU Ý KHI ĐẶT VÉ MÁY BAY DỊP TẾT 2015.*
-          Việc đặt chỗ của các hãng hàng không quốc nội chỉ giữ chỗ tối đa 24h từ lúc đặt.
-          Vé máy bay Tết một số tuyến trọng điểm luôn hết sớm và giá vé cao.
-          Bạn có thể mua vé ngay từ bây giờ, giá rẻ hơn thời điểm gần Tết.
-          Các phí dịch vụ ( đổi tên, ngày đi, chuyến đi, về…) thời gian Tết luôn có mức phí gấp 2 lần ( Hãng hàng không thu).
Phòng vé Golden Life  là đại lý của các hãng hàng không Vietnam Airlines, VietJet Air, Jestar Pacific… cung cấp vé máy bay giá tốt với dịch vụ chu đáo nhất. Đến với phòng vé Golden Life chúng tôi sẽ giúp bạn đặt được vé máy bay giá rẻ nhất tại thời điểm đăng ký. 
Để đăng ký đặt chờ vé máy bay tết  xin quý khách điền thông tin đầy đủ theo  mẫu sau gửi đến email dung@goldenlife.vn hoặc info@goldenlife.vn :
- Danh sách họ và tên hành khách ( chính xác theo CMND):
- Hành trình đi
- Ngày đi, ngày về ( nếu có), giờ khởi hành tốt nhất.
- Số điện thoại liên hệ ( chính xác để hãng hàng không thông báo khi có thay đổi về chuyến bay).
- Địa chỉ 
- Hãng hàng không quý khách muốn đi.
Hoặc quý khách hãy gọi ngay phòng vé Golden Life 056 3813 959 hoặc 0913 885 400 để được tư vấn kỹ hơn

----------

